# Oregon GSD's Need help ASAP



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I am in desparate need of breed experienced fosters, or adopters.
My e-mail is flooded with requests for dogs. We have six that have owners that died in the last week, several that the owners are moving, and a few with behavior issues. We also have some in shelters that are close to being PTS.

We are getting requests from Washington, and even one from Alaska.

If any one can help PLEASE e-mail me at [email protected]

Paula


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Do you need any help with things like screening applications or Vet checks? I've done that before from afar and perhaps I could help you out with that?


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey Paula,

Maybe Richard (flyinghayden) in Alaska could help with the Alaska dog????

We are being bombarded in SoCal as well!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I let him know already.
This dog is one of the ones that has some behavior issues.


----------

